# Post tenderloin questions.



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

This is the first time I will be smoking two pork tenderloins. I have mesquite. oak and pecan chunks. which do you boys and girls prefer? One has dry rub and the other loin  has been marinading in a honey teriyaki marinate photos will follow


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

Personally I smoke everything with either oak or hickory.
But since the tenderloins won't take very long to cook you may want to use mesquite.
That is if you like more smoke flavor.
Al


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Thaks Al the mesquite it is


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

Good luck & take some photo's!
Al


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks, Al the mesquite it is. I am figuring 2 to 2 1/2 hours does that sound right. I am also going to smoke some beans BUT right now I am off to one of the local micro beer pubs for a growler of something to go with the pork


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

At 225, I don't think they will take that long, if they are tenderloins, not loins.
Use a meat therm & take them off at 138-140. Let them rest on the counter about 1/2 hour & the carryover cooking will bring them up to 145.
Sounds like your going to have a great meal tonight!
Al


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

am using a Maverick ET 733 to monitor the temps. Gave the one with the rub a light pant of yellow mustard before the rub


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like a good start!
That's gonna be some good eating pork!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Apr 7, 2018)

Coming along nicely Joe.


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks, guys just some FYI I did remove the silver skin you see in the pictures


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

the picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks mighty tasty from my screen. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 8, 2018)

That is a beautiful tenderloin!

Mike


----------



## jbellard (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks great. Try the pecan next time!  It really tastes great and gives a sweetness to the pork.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Perfectly cooked!
Very nice job!!
Al


----------

